# Green Lamasi



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I saw that Understory was going to have some available in September. I can't seem to find any info on them. All that comes up is the green legged form (which is definitely different). Anyone know a good place to get info on them?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

these are new to the US hobby. More like a standard lamasi from what Ive heard.
Good looking frogs


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow! I was eyeballing these on some foreign site and my jaw hit the floor! I was wondering why I'd never seen them for sale before.... Hopefully they're more prolific than the Standards are.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

They are beautiful frogs! I just hope that they are going to be bolder than the standards.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I found the site where I saw green lamasi photos! 


www.DendroBase.de


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the a picture that understory provided.


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

Michael, those are BEAUTIFUL! I would love to get my hands on a few of those!


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

chivers said:


> Michael, those are BEAUTIFUL! I would love to get my hands on a few of those!


I agree I can't wait to see them in person and how they act. Hopefully bold and active. It would be a waste to never see this beautiful frog.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

lamaster, thanks a lot for posting that picture! After all the pep talks I've given myself about this upcoming July shipment being the last frog purchase I make the rest of the year I come across this post.... Yup, my order is in. Thank you for destroying my resolve, *grr*


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> lamaster, thanks a lot for posting that picture! After all the pep talks I've given myself about this upcoming July shipment being the last frog purchase I make the rest of the year I come across this post.... Yup, my order is in. Thank you for destroying my resolve, *grr*


I apologize for breaking your resolve and congradulate you on a getting beautiful frogs!


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

My order is in as well. I begin my first vivarium soon and awaiting my green lamasi arrival!
Thanks LaMAster


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

chivers said:


> My order is in as well. I begin my first vivarium soon and awaiting my green lamasi arrival!
> Thanks LaMAster


no problem I hope many people get this morph it is amazing!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone want to share updates with us?


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

Green lamasi should be arriving in about a week! Cannot wait!
I will take pictures as soon as I get them settled into their new viv.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I've heard that they're quite bold. I'm excited to see everyones frogs once they come in, and to hear about their behavior as the settle in. Get that shutter finger prepped!


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

My green lamasi finally came! They are more beautiful than the pictures depict. One is definitely a male because he began calling immediately. My first impression is that they are extremely fast. Much faster than other thumbnails I have been around. After successfully getting them into the tank I have concluded that they already seem quite bold but I will keep watching and let you all know. 
Anyone else that has gotten their shipment, let me know how your frogs are acclimating! 
Thanks!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

any pics?? i'm curious to what they look like... besides from the pic from understory


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

cheezus_2007 said:


> any pics?? i'm curious to what they look like... besides from the pic from understory


Agreed, I'm very curious about this frog; it looks spectacular from the little bit I've seen!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i got mine today! one was calling once i put the box down at my place. and let see what else?......oh ya! THERE WAS A CLUTCH IN THEIR CONTAINER!!! so i got a pair  and the third one looks female. and yes they are way faster than my other thumbs. and they are HUGE. twice the size of my fattest female panguana. they dont seem to be that bold yet, but then again its only been 5 minutes since i let them out of their container.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Ahhh sugar I should have placed a order. How long did everyone have to wait?


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

i got my group of 4 this morning as well, and all 4 seem to be fairly bold. Absolutely beautiful frogs, will get some pics up as soon as i get the chance


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

The pictures don't give them justice they look amazing! Calling already hopefully a female will pay attention to him!


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

first photos of my new Green Lamasi!!!
sorry that they are a little blurry. these little guys are fast and I was worried about a potential escape. you'll get a good idea of their beautiful coloration and flash marks.
more to come!
enjoy!!!


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

chivers said:


> first photos of my new Green Lamasi!!!
> sorry that they are a little blurry. these little guys are fast and I was worried about a potential escape. you'll get a good idea of their beautiful coloration and flash marks.
> more to come!
> enjoy!!!


Very nice! How much did you guys pay for these guys?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

vey cool pronounced flash marks


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Wicked looking frog.


----------



## Purdue2589 (Apr 14, 2008)

super duper frogs i will have to come over and visit these little guys in person!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oretty sweet flash marks!!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

heres one of mine. this one doesnt have very blue legs but she has those awesome green and yellow stripes! 










still not very bold but they were courting last night and this morning


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Adam, Im coming to your house to drool on your frogs, or at least fog up the glass on their vivs


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fine with me jason, i finally got my frog room looking the way i want it. plus i havent met you yet. i kept an eye out for anybody at NWFF whose name i could recognize from here but i never saw you.


so anybody else getting courting? mine wont stop  and theres another clutch down in a brom. anybody got tank shots? i want to compare.


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

unfortunately, my viv isn't quite ready yet so they are hanging out in a temporary. there is some serious courting going on but no clutch sightings yet. viv should be ready today or tomorrow.
i have one frog that is becoming quite bold, one that is 50/50, and one that i don't see very often. staying optimistic. 
heard somewhere that they become more bold while mating...?

anyone happen to go to the MWFF last weekend? i was out there and just wondering if i could place any faces with dendroboard usernames. 

also picked up some vanzolinii at MWFF. would it be frowned upon to post pictures of my sweet new vanzo's on the green lamasi thread? 
if you aren't familiar with this frog, check them out. they are ridiculously bold and very photogenic!


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

X marks the Green Lamasi!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

that x is pretty cool. i love all the different colors on these guys.


----------

